# Wing Pic



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2005)

This is the recipe we plan on for this week end cook off. What ya all think?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Sep 27, 2005)

They look great Pigs.  So what's the recipe?  Can I interest you in a free unbiased judges opinion (after I finish the Judges class on Thursday), in other words a free sample? :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure look good to me!
Too bad Larry won't like them .... no pointy parts to crunch on. #-o


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm thinking about leaving them on. What ya all think?


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

Only thing I would do different is slice the skin between the two sections of wing before you cook it so it doesn't have that "webbed" thing going on.
But what the hell do I know?  LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2005)

Looks great!  Nice color, grill marks and not burnt!  Great job Pig's, good luck this weekend!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the way the skin looks, but agree it looks a little dark.  Finney may have a good idea with the slit.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2005)

I think they look great.  I love the dark look.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2005)

Tastes gr...., I mean looks great!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

I thought they looked a little dark too, butt, here's a pic I _borrowed_ 8-[  from a team from Niagara Falls, Canada that's competing in Saturday's event. They're seriously thinking about going with these for their chicken entry. 







And Pigs' entry...






No slits . . .  8-[


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree...they look good and tasty but a little on the dark side.  Never thought about the web thing Finney mentioned.  Could improve the presentation.  Might give it a try myself.


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

I like Pigs chicken better than the other one. :!:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

I kinda like that trekkie look...  8-[


----------



## Finney (Sep 27, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> I kinda like that trekkie look...  8-[


Boy... That's surprising.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 27, 2005)

I agree that they can be be dark and still be awesome. What's the skin like ...texture wise?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 27, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Beam me up, Scotty...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 27, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Beam me up, Scotty...



Wow. That's kinda funy. It's like a line in a TV series, and also in some movies, and the real funny part is that it's my name too...Hehheheeeeeee I always find it so funny when some one says that line.       [-X  :!:  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 28, 2005)

Spiceysmoke said:
			
		

> Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mojo  Chipotle, Glaze was apple jelly a little butter and some rub heated up 
and  brushed on.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Spiceysmoke said:
			
		

> Thanks Pigs, I think I'll try that this weekend.


So will we.  :grin:  Wish Pigs luck guys...    I'll just be hangin'


----------



## BigGQ (Sep 29, 2005)

Good Luck, Pigs.  And thanks for posting the recipe.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

BigGQ said:
			
		

> Good Luck, Pigs.  And thanks for posting the recipe.


Recipe?? I don't even have the recipe and I'm part of the team!!  A very small part...The just hangin' part.....


----------

